
Ask HN: Does Google have a place to report poor ad placements? - DanBC
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;hhOYUJb<p>Does Google have a place where people can report unfortunate ad placements?<p>This example: I do some voluntary work around suicide prevention.  My local newspaper has had some bad reporting around suicide.  I was searching for one of these examples of bad reporting, using the search terms &quot;rope&quot; and &quot;suicide&quot;. The ad detected rope.<p>It&#x27;s unfortunate placement for that ad.
======
DrScump
I'm more concerned about a commercial site that bought "suicide" as a term.

------
DanBC
Clickable link: [http://imgur.com/hhOYUJb](http://imgur.com/hhOYUJb)

